
Google Cloud Acquires Aloomas - Icer5k
https://cloud.google.com/blog/topics/inside-google-cloud/google-announces-intent-to-acquire-alooma-to-simplify-cloud-migration
======
thenaturalist
Respective blog post by Alooma: [https://www.alooma.com/blog/alooma-plans-to-
join-google-clou...](https://www.alooma.com/blog/alooma-plans-to-join-google-
cloud)

